# Who drives a lot?



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

So who drives a lot with their Beetle? I average 30K-35K miles a year, and so far I've got 21,500. She's holding up well! Anyone else driving a lot with their Beetles?


----------



## stainlineho (Aug 20, 2011)

drtechy said:


> So who drives a lot with their Beetle? I average 30K-35K miles a year, and so far I've got 21,500. She's holding up well! Anyone else driving a lot with their Beetles?


 Not me, I purchased end of January and still under 1,000 miles.


----------



## plex03 (Nov 10, 2011)

drtechy said:


> So who drives a lot with their Beetle? I average 30K-35K miles a year, and so far I've got 21,500. She's holding up well! Anyone else driving a lot with their Beetles?


 30-35K/year?!? Damn, I was at 14K after year one and I felt like that was a lot.


----------



## Jedidub (Oct 6, 2010)

Nope had the car 2 weeks and only a smidge over 100 miles.


----------



## ltlebug (Jan 12, 2012)

On March 24, will be one year of owning my TB and currently I have driven 22,000 miles. Car is holding up pretty good considering I drive it hard...why else would you buy a manual turbo


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

plex03 said:


> 30-35K/year?!? Damn, I was at 14K after year one and I felt like that was a lot.


 LOL, yea I live 50 miles from my job so that's the majority of the miles right there. 



ltlebug said:


> On March 24, will be one year of owning my TB and currently I have driven 22,000 miles. Car is holding up pretty good considering I drive it hard...why else would you buy a manual turbo


 Amen! manual turbo ftw!


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

I thought i drove 'alot', one of the reasons i moved from the R to the bug is the massive increase in fuel economy. About 25 miles a day. Interestingly the average american drives less than 35 a day :beer:


----------



## Grimey-1 (Dec 9, 2007)

drtechy said:


> So who drives a lot with their Beetle? I average 30K-35K miles a year, and so far I've got 21,500. She's holding up well! Anyone else driving a lot with their Beetles?


 I do too! I'm a few days shy of having it a month and I have put 1300 miles on her already :banghead:


----------



## Dscot8r!2 (Dec 18, 2012)

drtechy said:


> So who drives a lot with their Beetle? I average 30K-35K miles a year, and so far I've got 21,500. She's holding up well! Anyone else driving a lot with their Beetles?


 Hoooollyy Crap! Got mine July 1st. 84XX today. I've been thinking I need to drive the GTI a bit more before it gets hot.


----------



## VuickB6 (Aug 4, 2006)

~28,750 miles as of yesterday and it's 13 months old. Just had my 30k service done (no more free service though). :thumbup:


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Grimey-1 said:


> I do too! I'm a few days shy of having it a month and I have put 1300 miles on her already :banghead:


 Nice! Glad to see I'm not alone 



TechnoBlue01 said:


> ~28,750 miles as of yesterday and it's 13 months old. Just had my 30k service done (no more free service though). :thumbup:


 If only you could transfer free services I'd send you mine since I haven't used any of them lol.


----------



## VuickB6 (Aug 4, 2006)

drtechy said:


> If only you could transfer free services I'd send you mine since I haven't used any of them lol.


 
If only :thumbup: 

This isn't my first VAG vehicle so I'm comfortable taking over from here.


----------



## Beets (Sep 22, 2012)

Bought mine in September and am a shade over 9000 miles. I have about a 60 mile round trip commute (90% highway) and still love the time spent in the beetle every day.


----------



## Anthony_A (Feb 1, 2013)

stainlineho said:


> Not me, I purchased end of January and still under 1,000 miles.


 Get out and drive your car damn it!


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Anthony_A said:


> Get out and drive your car damn it!


 LOL


----------



## stainlineho (Aug 20, 2011)

Anthony_A said:


> Get out and drive your car damn it!


 Hehe, I drive it plenty but never have far to go. It will hit 1,000 miles and more tomorrow....and I will be updating with lowered pics!!:beer:


----------



## Grimey-1 (Dec 9, 2007)

Remember the old VW motto, Drivers Wanted? :laugh: See, even VW wants us to drive our cars. My grandfather use to tell me you buy a car to drive, so drive it! I agree with him (R.I.P. Grandpa George), so I drive mine every chance I can...I had a 2011 MkVI Jetta prior to my Beetle, and it had almost 60K on it when I sold it. :facepalm:


----------



## SaberOne (Apr 1, 2012)

I used to drive those kind of miles but not anymore. I traded in my 2007 Passat for the Bug and it had exactly 70k on it. Still, since I now have a TDI, who knows, I may drive it more. Then again I just filled up with diesel and it was $4.79 a gallon! That places me back about where I was in the Passat when I do the mileage/math. In today's economy is no longer about getting a head, it's about keeping up. 'change we can believe in' I suppose.


----------



## BugzLife (Nov 20, 2012)

Had mine since January and just turned over 5200...Im waitin' on my Chicago to L.A. road trip down old route 66 to rack up a few road trip miles!


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

I took delivery of my 2012 in Oct. of 2011. I drive 500 miles a week. My Beetle is now approaching 31K.


----------



## Shortfuse206 (Feb 13, 2012)

I have owned my turbo beetle just over 13 months and she has just under 15000 miles and those are a hard 15000 miles I enjoy driving my car why else have a turbo beetle 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Shortfuse206 said:


> I have owned my turbo beetle just over 13 months and she has just under 15000 miles and those are a hard 15000 miles I enjoy driving my car why else have a turbo beetle
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


 Nice, and hell yea, my beetle doesn't know how to drive slowly lol

posted by Tapatalk


----------



## stainlineho (Aug 20, 2011)

drtechy said:


> Nice, and hell yea, my beetle doesn't know how to drive slowly lol
> 
> posted by Tapatalk


 what are you guys shift points for spirited driving and just cruising? I usually shift around 2800 when cruising and 4500 if in a hurry.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

stainlineho said:


> what are you guys shift points for spirited driving and just cruising? I usually shift around 2800 when cruising and 4500 if in a hurry.


 Cruising between 3000-3500, spirited just depends, if its back roading probably around 4500 or 5000, highway straight line I shift right before redline

posted by Tapatalk


----------



## Beets (Sep 22, 2012)

drtechy said:


> Cruising between 3000-3500, spirited just depends, if its back roading probably around 4500 or 5000, highway straight line I shift right before redline
> 
> posted by Tapatalk


 This!


----------



## PurdueAV2003 (Jan 20, 2013)

Bought my 2012 Beetle used in December with 2k miles on it. Just had my 10k mile service last week. I have a 80 mile commute (one way), so I'm going to be racking up the miles on it. Luckily, I'm enjoying those miles!


----------



## KNEWBUG (Sep 13, 2011)

*Mileage*

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: 




had since Sept 2011, only 8800 miles, will put about 2200 miles in June, Roswell Beetle Convention 




KNEWBUG


----------



## GaryD87 (Apr 9, 2011)

Got mine in November. Almost at 5K. I'm sure all the shows I'm going to this year will add much much more


----------



## Front Runner (Nov 29, 2012)

Got mine in November and I've got 4200 miles on it. Going great!:thumbup:


----------



## Anthony_A (Feb 1, 2013)

stainlineho said:


> what are you guys shift points for spirited driving and just cruising? I usually shift around 2800 when cruising and 4500 if in a hurry.


 On the highway I usually try and shift around 3200 RPM. I find that it drops me into the next gear pretty smoothly and at a nice point in the torque curve of that gear so that I don't have to be heavy on the gas. If I cruise on the parkway in 6th @ 2000k RPM exactly (around 70 mph), I get incredible gas mileage. I've had it say 63mpg at one point! I also do a lot of accelerating / coasting in neutral down hills (which might be against the law in some states) When I do that I've had it say over 200 mpg! Of course that's only for the 5 seconds I'm going down hill. =)


----------



## NickSarazen (Dec 16, 2012)

Just changed my oil for the first time today, just hit my 5000 mile mark after buying my TB mid December! I average about 40 miles a day during the week and about 40 on the weekends. Can't wait for this cold New England winter to really be gone so I can drive in the warm, sunny weather...driving always feels better when it's warm out!!


----------



## 02SilverSport (Jun 2, 2012)

Almost to 5k in almost two months.


----------



## Anthony_A (Feb 1, 2013)

NickSarazen said:


> Can't wait for this cold New England winter to really be gone so I can drive in the warm, sunny weather...driving always feels better when it's warm out!!


 Amen to that buddy. :thumbup: 

Also I have to append my previous post. You guys have me paying more attention to this. In 6th @ 2k RPM I'm at 60 mph. Basically in any gear at a constant 2k RPM is where I'm getting the best gas mileage. 

I've also noticed that on the parkway I'm downshifting as soon as I slow down to 2k RPM. It yields pretty good pickup in the lower gear. 

There is nothing like downshifting into the sweet spot of a gear and feeling the car take off.


----------



## stainlineho (Aug 20, 2011)

Anthony_A said:


> There is nothing like downshifting into the sweet spot of a gear and feeling the car take off.


 Amen, although that does take a little while to master with the turbo lag the car has if you don't get in the power band correctly.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

stainlineho said:


> Amen, although that does take a little while to master with the turbo lag the car has if you don't get in the power band correctly.


 The most important thing when it comes to turbo lag when accelerating is quicker and quicker gear changes. The longer that process takes the more boost is lost. This is why when racing even though your power and torque output will start to decline as you get closer to redline, you still want to take each gear out that far to maintain boost when you shift gears. At least this is the way I've always been taught and experienced it.

posted by Tapatalk


----------



## Anthony_A (Feb 1, 2013)

drtechy said:


> The most important thing when it comes to turbo lag when accelerating is quicker and quicker gear changes. The longer that process takes the more boost is lost. This is why when racing even though your power and torque output will start to decline as you get closer to redline, you still want to take each gear out that far to maintain boost when you shift gears. At least this is the way I've always been taught and experienced it.
> 
> posted by Tapatalk


 Ya, I really want to learn more about getting the most out of this turbo engine. this is the first turbo I've owned. any other pointers / references?


----------



## supamotard (Mar 11, 2013)

*Slow blip*

At 9 days and ~300 mi in, I find that when I blip the throttle to match revs for a downshift, the revs build up slower than expected (or had gotten used to on prior cars). 
Also, when double-clutching those downshifts, the clutch pedal is slower to spring back up than expected. 
I'd attribute the former to turbo lag if other turbocharged cars I'd driven, some with terrible lag at low revs, didn't do the same.


----------



## stainlineho (Aug 20, 2011)

supamotard said:


> At 9 days and ~300 mi in, I find that when I blip the throttle to match revs for a downshift, the revs build up slower than expected (or had gotten used to on prior cars).
> Also, when double-clutching those downshifts, the clutch pedal is slower to spring back up than expected.
> I'd attribute the former to turbo lag if other turbocharged cars I'd driven, some with terrible lag at low revs, didn't do the same.


 ECS tuning has a clutch bleeder block that makes the clutch more aggressive feeling. The throttle issue sounds like my complaint coming from mustang cobra that had a throttle cable and not throttle by wire. Cable is much more responsive.


----------



## supamotard (Mar 11, 2013)

*Really??*

I must have read every single print and online publisher's (p)reviews on the new new beetle before pulling the trigger and I don't recall any one mentioning a throttle-by-wire arrangement! 

They all also failed to note that the pleasing boxer-like engine note was piped in to the cabin via a speaker driver... 

Maybe I'm a cranky old-timer, but am I the only one who finds the hill-hold-assist oddly disconcerting and wishes it could be switched off? 

My very first car was a hand-me-down '83 Caddy Coupe deVille in black on red...the batmobile! Anyhow, by the time it got to my grubby teenage hands in 94' with 70k mi, most of the fancy electronic gadgetry and doodads had stopped working or were on their way out (power seats, windows, mirrors, cruise control, then ultimately the efi) and I came to deeply appreciate simplicity in car design and feature sets because there's simply fewer things to break and go wrong. I liked my '86 Datsun Sentra much better. It was a total rustbucket piece-o-crap but everything worked and it was the first stickshift to stir my soul! 

I'll have the dealer check for air in the clutch hydraulics when i take er in for the free 1st svc. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Anthony_A (Feb 1, 2013)

supamotard said:


> They all also failed to note that the pleasing boxer-like engine note was piped in to the cabin via a speaker driver...


 It can easily be disconnected. Also, BMW has been known to do similar things on the M5 series. 



supamotard said:


> ...am I the only one who finds the hill-hold-assist oddly disconcerting and wishes it could be switched off?


 Hill-hold has actually helped me in quite a few situations. I don't mind it for the few times I'm on a hill steep enough for it to engage. Once you know it's there you get used to it. 

I agree that some stuff is silly (Soundaktor) but embrace the helpful technology! 



supamotard said:


> Also, when double-clutching those downshifts, the clutch pedal is slower to spring back up than expected.


 Ehh, why on earth are you double clutching this car? And yes, the clutch may not spring back as quickly as you'd like. It's NOT a sports car from the factory. As mentioned there are mods to make the clutch respond differently. 

I'm assuming you test drove the car. I'm assuming you liked liked the acceleration / braking / feel, ect? Don't worry about the silly things, get out and drive it. :thumbup:


----------



## supamotard (Mar 11, 2013)

A_A: 
There are no hills in Long Island, are there? All the roads I'd seen there were generally straight and flat like in FL.  

I just learned about soundaktor tonight in another thread and wish I hadn't! I found the sound pleasing at moderate throttle (holding off on WOT until she's run in a little further) and I don't know how I'll feel about it next spin I take knowing it's fugazi. Maybe I'll install a switch in one of the button blanks to turn it off/on and label it super pursuit mode. 

Maybe it's overdue I had this belief challenged, but I thought double clutching preserved the synchros. I don't perceive any extra effort from doing it and feel it smooths out my rev-matched transitions to lower gears, whether to accel or decel. I started doing this around '98 when I learned to heel-toe on the advice of a magazine article. Since then, I have taken each of my mt cars to 110k, 90k, 135k, 36k (leased) and 116k mi on healthy original clutches with zero tranny troubles. The 3rd and 5th were, sadly, totaled while parked. The latter about a month ago, which promoted me to pick up my fresh lil Bug. 

But the mini whale tail spoiler, turbo badge with prominent boost gauge, 18" wheels and gti underpinnings tell me she's got sporting intentions. Though if I wanted the sports car, I would have opted for the BRZ instead. But i couldn't live with the shallow 6 cubic ft boot that's only good for transporting a couple of cases of soda cans. 

I DO like the way she drives though :thumbup: :thumbup: and am looking forward to racking the years and miles.


----------



## Anthony_A (Feb 1, 2013)

supamotard said:


> A_A:
> There are no hills in Long Island, are there? All the roads I'd seen there were generally straight and flat like in FL.


  Correct, most roads here are flat. It just so happens that there is a hill not too far from the parking lot where I work with a traffic light at the very top. Every now and again I'm stopped at the light. When it turns green It's nice to know I'm not going to roll back into the car behind me. 

It sounds like you've gotten some pretty awesome life out of your clutches. I hope it's not a case of "they don't make em like that any more" with clutch discs. I hope you continue to get that kind of life out of the new beetle. 



supamotard said:


> ...and gti underpinnings tell me she's got sporting intentions.


 Ohh there are plenty of intentions.. I think this is one of the best moves VW could have made for the Beetle.. If you're thinking of going APR stage one I would HIGHLY consider a clutch upgrade while you're at it. A friend of mine just went through it with his GTI. 

and shhh. don't tell anybody, but I don't mind the engine sound either... :facepalm: 

Enjoy the ride, she is fun to drive!


----------



## stainlineho (Aug 20, 2011)

Anthony_A said:


> Correct, most roads here are flat. It just so happens that there is a hill not too far from the parking lot where I work with a traffic light at the very top. Every now and again I'm stopped at the light. When it turns green It's nice to know I'm not going to roll back into the car behind me.
> 
> It sounds like you've gotten some pretty awesome life out of your clutches. I hope it's not a case of "they don't make em like that any more" with clutch discs. I hope you continue to get that kind of life out of the new beetle.
> 
> ...


 How long did your buddy's clutch last with Stage 1? Or did he just do the clutch at the same time?


----------



## Anthony_A (Feb 1, 2013)

My friend did not do both at the same time. It was only after he went stage 1 that he noticed the slippage. He went with a drop-in disc. He did not do full clutch kit replacement. He says it has much more grip now.


----------



## stainlineho (Aug 20, 2011)

Anthony_A said:


> My friend did not do both at the same time. It was only after he went stage 1 that he noticed the slippage. He went with a drop-in disc. He did not do full clutch kit replacement. He says it has much more grip now.


 Hmm interesting didn't know you could do that. I wonder how much parts are for that?


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

stainlineho said:


> Hmm interesting didn't know you could do that. I wonder how much parts are for that?


 Just a recommendation, if you're are going to pull your trans and clutch apart you might as well upgrade to a lighter weight flywheel and new pressure plate along with the clutch disc. Just because you are in there already and if you want to upgrade later you're gonna have to pull it all out again. Just a thought.

posted by Tapatalk


----------



## Anthony_A (Feb 1, 2013)

drtechy said:


> Just a recommendation, if you're are going to pull your trans and clutch apart you might as well upgrade to a lighter weight flywheel and new pressure plate along with the clutch disc. Just because you are in there already and if you want to upgrade later you're gonna have to pull it all out again. Just a thought.
> 
> posted by Tapatalk


 I would have to agree with this but I'll get the info on the disc he used.


----------



## Chillout (Apr 29, 2009)

I have the car since July 17th 2012, and today I've hit the 45000km's mark, which is about 30.000 miles.


----------



## supamotard (Mar 11, 2013)

*Flywheel*

I agree a lighter flywheel would benefit the bug's drivability. The stock has excessive rotational inertia.


----------



## Anthony_A (Feb 1, 2013)

Hey all, just an update.. here is the info on the drop-in clutch. He did NOT post this info, this is just a link to another forum with the info on the clutch. 

http://golfmk6.com/forums/showthread.php?t=43658


----------



## PLATA (Mar 15, 2013)

7 days 410 miles, 1.5 tank of gas, man they drink gas :laugh:


----------



## PLATA (Mar 15, 2013)

Picked her up 7 days ago 410 miles as of this morning, 1.5 tank of gas, man they drink gas :laugh:


----------



## stainlineho (Aug 20, 2011)

Anthony_A said:


> Hey all, just an update.. here is the info on the drop-in clutch. He did NOT post this info, this is just a link to another forum with the info on the clutch.
> 
> http://golfmk6.com/forums/showthread.php?t=43658


 Thanks for posting. I'm sure Stage 1 needs a clutch upgrade at some point, all depending how you drive, but the guy in the link did DP and intake with stage 2+ ecu before slippage....I may test my luck with Stage 1. If all fails, I just put the stock tune in if the clutch starts slipping. 

Now APR just needs to have their spring sale.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Hit 23K miles yesterday, how's everyone's odometers? lol


----------



## BugzLife (Nov 20, 2012)

Ive been averaging about 2K a month.


----------



## stainlineho (Aug 20, 2011)

Purchased last day of Jan '13. Currently about 1350 miles!


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

Yeah, I'm about to hit 32k - and I'm going to SoWo this year lol. Luckily my car was 2 months used when I bought it so I got the used car 2 year/24k warranty on top of the new warranty so I'm still good for awhile


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

vdub10golf said:


> Yeah, I'm about to hit 32k - and I'm going to SoWo this year lol. Luckily my car was 2 months used when I bought it so I got the used car 2 year/24k warranty on top of the new warranty so I'm still good for awhile


SOWO!!!!!!! lol


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

Can't wait for it! I'm all ready to show now


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

vdub10golf said:


> Can't wait for it! I'm all ready to show now


Seriously, I'm ready to go lol


----------



## stainlineho (Aug 20, 2011)

drtechy said:


> Seriously, I'm ready to go lol


I'll see you there buddy.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

stainlineho said:


> I'll see you there buddy.


Just a fair warning, if anyone leaves their beetle HID's unattended I will be snagging them lol...just kidding...maybe lol


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Time to check in, just ticked over 30,000 miles the other day!


----------



## Jedidub (Oct 6, 2010)

Jedidub said:


> Nope had the car 2 weeks and only a smidge over 100 miles.


Wow /\this post was 3/15/2013, and I only have 879 miles on the car as of now.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Jedidub said:


> Wow /\this post was 3/15/2013, and I only have 879 miles on the car as of now.


I hate you lol


----------



## Chillout (Apr 29, 2009)

I hit the 60.000 km's the other day, which is about 40K miles


----------



## Jedidub (Oct 6, 2010)

drtechy said:


> I hate you lol


Don't hate it's only due to the fact that I have a company car, and until about 2 weeks ago I had a 2010 JSW which I sold it'll now go up.


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

since i took delivery on 2/28/13 I have 6,1xx miles. So I guess I don't drive A LOT. But I do drive it.


----------



## Jedidub (Oct 6, 2010)

879 miles and 4 coats of wax.


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

I'm almost at 40k already. Bought it in January 2012.


----------



## TypeSH (Jul 11, 2013)

Purchased 2/07/13, now at 1,771. 

That includes a few roadtrip a though. Helps that I can walk to work, haha.


----------



## Jedidub (Oct 6, 2010)

Woohoo! 901 miles


----------



## Jedidub (Oct 6, 2010)

Woohoo 1,800 miles


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

36975 miles to date


----------



## BoyoUK (Dec 3, 2012)

I project about 5000 or 5500 miles in a year before I have to give my Bug back and choose something else. I drive to and from work 5 days a week but that's only 2 miles each way, if that. Myabe once every three months I take it for a blast to West Wales, which is 160 miles away. Straight down the motorway in D and then, when I get to the Penelly mountains, I stick it in S.


----------



## plex03 (Nov 10, 2011)

drtechy said:


> 36975 miles to date


WOW, dude. I just cracked 22K and I'm at 1 yr and 7 mos.


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

plex03 said:


> WOW, dude. I just cracked 22K and I'm at 1 yr and 7 mos.


Seriously. With tires rated at 15k I'm not sure how i'd handle that kinda miles


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

plex03 said:


> WOW, dude. I just cracked 22K and I'm at 1 yr and 7 mos.


LOL, I'm only at 1 year 2 months now LMAO


----------



## plex03 (Nov 10, 2011)

VWNDAHS said:


> With tires rated at 15k I'm not sure how i'd handle that kinda miles


Huh?


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

plex03 said:


> Huh?


I'm agreeing with you, it's a lot if miles, were it my bug I'd be on my third set if tires 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## VuickB6 (Aug 4, 2006)

43,000 miles as of a few days ago.


----------



## plex03 (Nov 10, 2011)

VWNDAHS said:


> I'm agreeing with you, it's a lot if miles, were it my bug I'd be on my third set if tires
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


LOL....gotcha. Track time or heavy foot?


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

VuickB6 said:


> 43,000 miles as of a few days ago.


Nice! someone ahead of me to catch up to!


----------



## Jedidub (Oct 6, 2010)

1,824 miles as of today I've been driving my turbo crown Vic ex police car a lot more. The CV is nick named super trooper


----------



## Jedidub (Oct 6, 2010)

Just under 2,500 miles today.


----------



## PLATA (Mar 15, 2013)

Update 13k , no issues, a fun car


----------



## Brown E (Mar 19, 2001)

I was thinking about a Beetle in the future some time perhaps in the next two years and was wondering, how are your DSG transmissions(for turbo) holding up?


----------



## plex03 (Nov 10, 2011)

Brown E said:


> I was thinking about a Beetle in the future some time perhaps in the next two years and was wondering, how are your DSG transmissions(for turbo) holding up?


Haven't had issue number one and I'm on a Stage II APR Tune. It's been very solid.


----------



## VuickB6 (Aug 4, 2006)

Another APR stage 2 here with no issues. Just over 46k miles on it now. Just be sure to have the fluid and filter changed out at 40k along with a reset. :thumbup:


----------



## VuickB6 (Aug 4, 2006)

This just happened on Saturday. Next week will be 2 years we've owned it. :beer:


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

VuickB6 said:


> This just happened on Saturday. Next week will be 2 years we've owned it. :beer:


dam I'm close to you with 46k and I still have 6 months before the 2 year mark.

posted using tapatalk


----------



## VuickB6 (Aug 4, 2006)

drtechy said:


> dam I'm close to you with 46k and I still have 6 months before the 2 year mark.
> 
> posted using tapatalk


It would have much more if we didn't split our time between it and the family trail rig (1996 Land Cruiser). I've had that since July and have put almost 14,000 miles on it.


----------



## eunos94 (Mar 17, 2002)

2012 Beetle 2.5 Tiptronic
Owned for 19 months
1920 Miles
100 miles per month average

I really only use this car for going to Volkswagen GTG's and for nice day cruising. :heart:

2013 Jetta Sportwagen 2.5 SE Tiptronic
Owned for 10 months
31,700 miles
3170 miles per month average
This is used by my mother as her daily driver, my 16 year old niece for teenage things and myself for transporting my wheelchair to and fro from places I need to be. :thumbup:


----------



## MrFerriz (Jan 30, 2014)

Bought my car in December 2013, and now my milage is almost 11k. Is that high? Been driving my baby a lot due to my work. I'm doing about 80km + - per day. Is there any tips to keep my bug in tip top condition? 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Das Boot917 (Jan 5, 2013)

Jedidub said:


> 1,824 miles as of today I've been driving my turbo crown Vic ex police car a lot more. The CV is nick named super trooper


Nice dude! :thumbup:

21.5k on the Beetle. :laugh: Bought new on news years day. 

168k on the GTO. Also bought new in '06


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

8237 Miles on mine as of today. Picked it up with 5k on October 21, 2013.


----------



## Bunnspeed (Apr 2, 2013)

I've been lurking the Beetle forum thinking seriously about trading my MKV gti for a Beetle Turbo convertible. The major reason I'm likely to trade is that I, too, drive a lot, so, as much as I love my GTI, the reality of my situation is that I might need to start the process all over again since I pile the miles on every year (I commute about 100 miles a day). I have 140k miles on my 2008 GTI, which I bought new and have been modding ever since. Currently runs strong and has a K04 with lots of bolt-ons, but who knows how much longer it'll survive driving around 30k a year.

So, those of you who had a MKV before your Beetle and do a lot of highway driving: How do you like the ride comfort of the Beetle, and the sound deadening, compared with your MKV car? 

Oh, and I read some discussion of the SB Stage 3 drop-in disk on the previous page, and just wanted to add my own feedback: I've had my SB drop-in for about 35k miles and it's going strong, holding my K04 fine the whole time.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Ride comfort is fine on stock suspension like every other vw. But sound deadening I don't think exists compared to the mkv lol. Then again I have a 2012 which is kinda like the stepchild of this generation beetle. The hatch rattles, the windows make noise against the rubber seals when it's cold or the body flexes, and my drivers side window still rattles even though they have tried to fix it multiple times. Never had issues like this with my mkv. Problem is I love the look of it, so I just keep trying to make it better lol

posted using tapatalk


----------



## Bunnspeed (Apr 2, 2013)

drtechy said:


> Ride comfort is fine on stock suspension like every other vw. But sound deadening I don't think exists compared to the mkv lol. Then again I have a 2012 which is kinda like the stepchild of this generation beetle. The hatch rattles, the windows make noise against the rubber seals when it's cold or the body flexes, and my drivers side window still rattles even though they have tried to fix it multiple times. Never had issues like this with my mkv. Problem is I love the look of it, so I just keep trying to make it better lol
> 
> posted using tapatalk


Thanks for your input, drtechy! :beer:


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

I hit 51,0000 miles this week! 

posted using tapatalk


----------



## grawk (May 26, 2002)

I'm in the process of trading my 2012 JSW TDI with 72000 miles on a tdi beetle convertible. So yah, I drive a lot. Just shy of 35k/yr. Knock on wood no problems with the JSW in that time, hopefully the beetle follows suit.


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

just hit 12,000 yesterday


----------



## Bunnspeed (Apr 2, 2013)

Jedidub said:


> 1,824 miles as of today I've been driving my turbo crown Vic ex police car a lot more. The CV is nick named super trooper


This is so awesome! Do you have a link to a build thread or more pictures? I love cars like this. I have a '97 Deville I'm contemplating slamming. If the Northstar didn't have a weak head gasket it'd be on the bottle by now


----------



## MartyVT (Mar 7, 2013)

37k in 16 months.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Hit 60k today, it's about 2 years old now

posted using tapatalk


----------



## KPSII (May 19, 2005)

Purchased mine in Feb '13 - has 26k on it now....


----------



## ltlebug (Jan 12, 2012)

*Almost at 150,000 miles*

I am at 148,000 miles. I bought my 2012 2.0 Turbo in March 2012 and have been driving it as my primary car ever since. I drive mostly highway miles. Anyone hit 200,000 miles yet?


----------



## Enricovw (Oct 20, 2017)

20,000 yearly for work only. The real test is this, one way commute is 33 miles, 15 miles of it is bumper to bumper traffic (california babe at its best). Now that is reliability


----------

